# Now I understand the weather



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Finally I can appreciate the weather everyone in the US has been experiencing in the Northeast, Southeast, Midwest and Northwest.

Yes we have snow now in Palm Desert. See at the top of the mountain in the photo!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Uh, no. You can't appreciate this until you have to keep the cabinet doors under the kitchen sink open to keep the pipes from freezing.



Andy said:


> Finally I can appreciate the weather everyone in the US has been experiencing in the Northeast, Southeast, Midwest and Northwest.
> 
> Yes we have snow now in Palm Desert. See at the top of the mountain in the photo!
> 
> View attachment 14163


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Late snowfall in the desert was not limited to California. Earlier this week there were two feet of snow at the Vermilion Cliffs National Monument in Northern Arizona near Page, and a foot of snow at the El Tovar hotel on the South Rim of the Grand Canyon. 

Gurdon


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

A foot? A whole foot, you say? However did you poor souls struggle through?

Excuse me for a moment while I grab an extension cord and hair dryer to melt sufficient ice off my encased-in-frozen-rain car so that I can get a door open. That's what it's really like. The only thing worse than eleven below (the temperature upon waking a few days ago) and a foot of snow (which we got on Saturday-Sunday) is a warming trend that results in freezing rain. Not that I'm complaining.



Gurdon said:


> Late snowfall in the desert was not limited to California. Earlier this week there were two feet of snow at the Vermilion Cliffs National Monument in Northern Arizona near Page, and a foot of snow at the El Tovar hotel on the South Rim of the Grand Canyon.
> 
> Gurdon


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> A foot? A whole foot, you say? However did you poor souls struggle through?
> 
> Excuse me for a moment while I grab an extension cord and hair dryer to melt sufficient ice off my encased-in-frozen-rain car so that I can get a door open. That's what it's really like. The only thing worse than eleven below (the temperature upon waking a few days ago) and a foot of snow (which we got on Saturday-Sunday) is a warming trend that results in freezing rain. Not that I'm complaining.


Winter snowfall in the Arizona and New Mexico desert is normal, but this much snow this late in the year is unusual. Of course, in California, if one wants snow you drive to it.

Andy's picture is emblematic of Southern California - sunny palm trees and desert sands against a backdrop of high snow-covered mountains. We do not have the long frozen winters that you routinely experience, but normally the interior ranges will experience several storms and accumulations up to several feet of snow.

Lately things haven't been normal. We are into our fourth (I think) year of drought. Much of our water supply comes in the form of snow runoff that is stored in reservoirs and distributed by extensive state and federally-funded pipelines and aquaducts. These systems bring water to the state's extensive industrial agricultural enterprises and cities. Levels in impoundments throughout the state are quite low.

We also get water from the Colorado River, which flows through several states, the Grand Canyon and eventually into the Gulf of Lower California.

Montana, where two of our sons live, has experienced mild winters in recent years, with days, rather than weeks, of sub-freezing, often sub-zero temperatures.

The weather is interesting these days.

Gurdon


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Reflecting on the 1/4" thick coating of ice I had to chip off my windshield at about 0700 hours on Tuesday morning, before getting in my vehicle to drive home, I am forced to conclude that 'no Andy, I just don't think you quite have a grasp on the weather situation with which we have had to contend'! But thanks for trying.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Andy said:


> Finally I can appreciate the weather everyone in the US has been experiencing in the Northeast, Southeast, Midwest and Northwest.
> 
> Yes we have snow now in Palm Desert. See at the top of the mountain in the photo!
> 
> View attachment 14163


Are those golf balls on the lawn??


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Up to seven inches here in DFW. These two weeks have been pretty bad. Of course down here is not like when I lived in the NE, things just basically close down. Very bad driving on all of these very pretty, very expensive overpasses which freeze very quickly.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

32rollandrock said:


> A foot? A whole foot, you say? However did you poor souls struggle through?


Brandy, lots of brandy!



> Excuse me for a moment while I grab an extension cord and hair dryer to melt sufficient ice off my encased-in-frozen-rain car so that I can get a door open. That's what it's really like. The only thing worse than eleven below (the temperature upon waking a few days ago) and a foot of snow (which we got on Saturday-Sunday) is a warming trend that results in freezing rain. Not that I'm complaining.


Maybe that's a great excuse not to drive anyplace!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

In metro DC we civilians work so out betters in Government don't have to.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> Uh, no. You can't appreciate this until you have to keep the cabinet doors under the kitchen sink open to keep the pipes from freezing.


Or bringing your car battery into the house and putting it back under the hood in the morning, which used to be normal in Detroit or Chicago.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The weather for this weekend in New York will be very hot 95-100, anyone experiencing it too?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> The weather for this weekend in New York will be very hot 95-100, anyone experiencing it too?


In Austin that would be pretty normal. It is what we are having. What's with those people who love the summertime? People plan and hold outdoor activities in such weather! Yikes!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's not looking like anything above the low 80's for the rest of the month. Damn, I love the PNW!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> It's not looking like anything above the low 80's for the rest of the month. Damn, I love the PNW!


Heading to Otter Crest next week!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> In Austin that would be pretty normal. It is what we are having. What's with those people who love the summertime? People plan and hold outdoor activities in such weather! Yikes!


If I had held a party I would've had held it indoors with the air conditioner on to make people feel as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

weather for New York on Saturday calls for temperatures near 100.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Howard:
A few evenings back I learned from the TV evening news weather report that 94 degrees around here feels like 105 degrees. No wonder I seem to be always hiding in the air conditioning! Jeez Louise.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Howard:
> A few evenings back I learned from the TV evening news weather report that 94 degrees around here feels like 105 degrees. No wonder I seem to be always hiding in the air conditioning! Jeez Louise.


And where our hottest temps are about the mid 90s in central PA, 105 feels like 120! In my plant (powder metal manufacturing) temps run about 98-100 degrees year round. So when it is hotter outside, than inside, the place feels like it has AC (plus the inside heat is dry).


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

With triple digits forecast for the near future, after shaving and showering I skipped the usual 4711 and used Mennen Skin Bracer. The relief from the heat may be temporary, but it’s still relief!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Howard:
> A few evenings back I learned from the TV evening news weather report that 94 degrees around here feels like 105 degrees. No wonder I seem to be always hiding in the air conditioning! Jeez Louise.


It's Summer, you just can't escape the heat, the only things to do is just stay hydrated and trying to keep cool as much as possible and always drink plenty of water.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> And where our hottest temps are about the mid 90s in central PA, 105 feels like 120! In my plant (powder metal manufacturing) temps run about 98-100 degrees year round. So when it is hotter outside, than inside, the place feels like it has AC (plus the inside heat is dry).


How is your AC, Big T? Does it get cold in your house?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> How is your AC, Big T? Does it get cold in your house?


We have a very large, old house (three stories, with the third being maid quarters when built over a hundred years ago-now daughter's lair), including front and back stair and real plaster throughout. Very difficult to install AC. We did have it installed about 5 years ago-targeted the second and third floors, ignored the first. System works well!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

(Snicker) When the neighbor across the street remodeled the cottage on my lot into the sprawling L shape I live in now (it was a hobby of his; he did 27) he installed central air. In Portland that was considered eccentric at the time. Now? I am the envy of the neighborhood in July and August.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

One upside to the merciless heat is that it gets me going earlier - if I'm not out the door to run or cycle by 7am or so, I'm going to regret it.

Even early enough, though, there's that cloak of humidity one wears. I went for a 6-mile trail run this morning, and after an hour or so I was essentially raining perspiration. I don't think I felt a single breeze (and I was at a decent elevation the middle part of the run.)

10am to nightfall is indoors time for me!

DH


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> We have a very large, old house (three stories, with the third being maid quarters when built over a hundred years ago-now daughter's lair), including front and back stair and real plaster throughout. Very difficult to install AC. We did have it installed about 5 years ago-targeted the second and third floors, ignored the first. System works well!


I live in a regular house for the past 46 years and our AC works pretty well too.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

New York right now is 98 degrees feels like 108, so glad I came home from pushing carts half the day.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Regardless of outside temps, I will light a fire outside tonight to go with my scotch and cigar!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

temperature right now is 98 feels like 111.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> temperature right now is 98 feels like 111.


I used to live fairly near to where you are, on Thompson Shore Road in Manhasset. Summer was sticky, and when you got into Long Island Sound to cool off, you felt like a clam in a big pot of Manhattan style chowder!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's 83º in Portland headed for 89º by 5:00 p.m. I've been outside all morning and am now headed for an air-conditioned nap. When I get up, I may look out the window.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The heatwave has finally ended even though it will be slightly humid but it won't be oppressive as a few days ago.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Always trying to be an eternal optimist, I prefer to look back on the intolerable temps/humidity levels we have been forced to endure of late, as nothing more that a prequel to a potential eternity in the firey furnace(s) of Hell! Perhaps it's time we try to do better?


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Always trying to be an eternal optimist, I prefer to look back on the intolerable temps/humidity levels we have been forced to endure of late, as nothing more that a prequel to a potential eternity in the firey furnace(s) of Hell! Perhaps it's time we try to do better?


Eagle2250, I hadn't, until now, considered humidity a factor in the climate of hell. Thank you for something interesting to think about.

Your post brought to mind the preaching of Amos Starkadder to his congregation of Quivering Brethren in Stella Gibbons's novel _Cold Comfort Farm,_ Buddhist depictions of various hells (punishment varies according to the sins involved), and a number of paintings, particularly Heironymous Bosch's. _Garden of Earthly Delights._
Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Bosch, the Master!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Gurdon said:


> Eagle2250, I hadn't, until now, considered humidity a factor in the climate of hell. Thank you for something interesting to think about.
> 
> Your post brought to mind the preaching of Amos Starkadder to his congregation of Quivering Brethren in Stella Gibbons's novel _Cold Comfort Farm,_ Buddhist depictions of various hells (punishment varies according to the sins involved), and a number of paintings, particularly Heironymous Bosch's. _Garden of Earthly Delights._
> Regards,
> ...


My friend, you may be right in your questioning my assertion that "humidity is a factor in the climate of hell," but over the years, I've found myself told to go to hell so many times I just assumed that living out the autumn years of life in the sub-tropical climes of central Florida, with summer temps and humidity levels so frequently registering in the upper 90 degree/% levels, I quite understandably concluded this must be a life prequel to or a preconditioning program intended to prepare me for eternity in the fiery depths of Hell! LOL. 

Regarding Bosch's Garden of Earthly Delights, I have just spent the past 30" minutes since opening your post, studying the details incorporated in the work. For some reason, it is truly fascinating to me. Perhaps I just wanted to figure out how much I've missed in life. :icon_scratch:

It is always good hearing from you.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It will be 90º in Portland today and I will be indoors with the AC on.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It will be in the low mid 80's and I have my AC on.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Today it will be 102. Over the next few days it will drift steadily upwards towards 106, yet there is hope. Today Central Market launched the annual Hatch chili fest, a traditional sign of late summer. The cedar elms have been sending showers of tiny, desiccated yellow leaves upon lawn and pool. The L.L.Bean fall preview issue has arrived. These are signs of only two or three more months of summer, unless of course global warming or the ending of an El Niño cycle yield a different result.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ The eternal optimist...
a good perspective for sure!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Just checking in to advise that August has been a steady string of 100+ days, and no meaningful relief is reflected in the seven day forecast. This is quite tiresome. My landscaping is an assemblage of the most xeric native plants and an extremely small patch of zoysia lawn. I have let the grass grow to about six inches, and it looks pretty happy. Most of the plantings are holding up quite well. The only things that seem to need a little water are the beauty berries and the milkweed. The ones in full shade are fine, but the ones in the sun need a drink every few days. The milkweed is a native, Asclepius tuberosa, and it is in full sun where migrating monarchs can find it. Supposedly the tropical milkweed messes with their migratory patterns. Out in the “hell strip,” the west facing strip between sidewalk and street, Texas sage (lleucophylum frutescens), yellow bells (tecoma stans), and red yucca (hesperaloe parviflora) are all doing quite well without watering. (I used their botanical names because common names seem to vary from region to region.)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I can't believe we're almost in the month of September and Fall is close to being here.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Shoveling leaves and raking snow before we know it!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Shoveling leaves and raking snow before we know it!


Shouldn't you have it the other way around?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Shouldn't you have it the other way around?


Nope, got a crapload of mature maple and cherry trees around our home! Push them into a pile, shovel them into my pickup truck. For snow, the trees act as wind breaks, so snow removal is not that bad. Actually, very rare that I need to get the snow blower out.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Egad! Now their telling us Hurricane Dorian is going to pass right through Osceola County...that just can't be good! :crazy:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Egad! Now their telling us Hurricane Dorian is going to pass right through Osceola County...that just can't be good! :crazy:


Our thoughts are with Floridians. Although I am not wishing for the destruction a hurricane or even a flooding ran can wreak, I wouldn't be heartbroken if the remnants crossed into the gulf and brought us a decent rain. This place is bone dry.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
It never seems to rain in the right places. Around here we get a (mostly brief) torrential downpour almost every afternoon/evening. Reminds me of that old salt commercial..."When it rains, it pours!" LOL.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Egad! Now their telling us Hurricane Dorian is going to pass right through Osceola County...that just can't be good! :crazy:


EGAD! You channeling Major Hoople?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Oops!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Oops!


One of my favorite cartoon characters growing up.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Egad! Now their telling us Hurricane Dorian is going to pass right through Osceola County...that just can't be good! :crazy:


And now they are saying it may hit as a Cat 4! Yikes!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

TKI67 said:


> And now they are saying it may hit as a Cat 4! Yikes!


I pray for safety of all in its path, and though distant from it, if there is anything we can do, please ask.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I love early fall, kicking the dew off the golf course, walking, carrying my clubs, comfortable in a sleeveless Fair Isle pullover. Coming home afterwards, taking a hot shower, pulling on some cords, the smell of braising short ribs. Oh, oops, it’s 103. Shorts. Grilling. Sigh.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Temperatures will finally get back to near normal here in New York by next week when it will be 65-70 or near 70.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Enjoy it, Howard! “Normal” seems to have changed in Austin. I believe we’ve only had about two days in September that didn’t hit 100. Rain is a thing of the past. Today will be...drum roll...100! My standard response to What I Wore Today will, until further notice, be brightly colored twill shorts, a comfortable T shirt, and my American flag embroidered flip flops, all topped with a Titleist gimme cap when I’m outside.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> Enjoy it, Howard! "Normal" seems to have changed in Austin. I believe we've only had about two days in September that didn't hit 100. Rain is a thing of the past. Today will be...drum roll...100! My standard response to What I Wore Today will, until further notice, be brightly colored twill shorts, a comfortable T shirt, and my American flag embroidered flip flops, all topped with a Titleist gimme cap when I'm outside.


Why are you getting a heatwave in Texas? What's the normal over there?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> Why are you getting a heatwave in Texas? What's the normal over there?


If you look at historical normals, this is well above them, but in recent year we have been experiencing longer and hotter summers. George Gobel told us to look out because this was coming, the much talked about Gobel Warning. Thank changing climate patterns.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It is now 93 degrees in New York and later on showers and thunderstorms, much cooler and back to near normal Autumn temperatures tomorrow. Is it Summer of Fall?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> If you look at historical normals, this is well above them, but in recent year we have been experiencing longer and hotter summers. George Gobel told us to look out because this was coming, the much talked about Gobel Warning. Thank changing climate patterns.


Damn global warming...I really do miss wearing my tweeds, but living with air temps comparable to those to be experienced in the 'Gatehouse to Hell, may be good preparation for the afterlife for those unprepared among us! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Today in New York light rain and drizzle, upper 50's to low 60's.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Yesterday New York had about 1-3 inches of snow, How did you deal with the snow, Fading?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Yesterday New York had about 1-3 inches of snow, How did you deal with the snow, Fading?


Portland just shuts down until it melts.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Rumor has it that our temps will drop into the upper 50 degrees, this night! Has Hell frozen over? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Portland just shuts down until it melts.


The snow melted in a day and now it's cold again.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Our lows are rising into the 40's. I may be able to open the lower vents in my greenhouse and reduce my mildew problem.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

And I am still waking up in the low 30's.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think eventually we will get a blizzard, just not sure when but it will surprise us New Yorkers.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

temperatures next week will be in the upper 60's, normal Fall weather.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Temperatures here will be around 90, normal fall weather. 

:0(


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

It starts out in the mid 40's here, but if I put on a casual wool jacket, it is in the low 60's. 80's high.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Today is supposed to be near 70 but probably by next week it should be in the low 60's.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The high temp here in Harmony, FL is 88degrees, with the humidity at 70+ %...not a winning combination, for sure!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We are only at 106 F today. Much lower than several days at 122 F this summer, but good news... tomorrow it must be Winter with only 98 F and a low of 65 F!!

Time for tweeds and cords! 🥶❄☃


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Andy said:


> We are only at 106 F today. Much lower than several days at 122 F this summer, but good news... tomorrow it must be Winter with only 98 F and a low of 65 F!!
> 
> Time for tweeds and cords! 🥶❄☃


Do you live in Death Valley, Andy?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Howard said:


> Do you live in Death Valley, Andy?


Howard:
No. Paradise! 🌡


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Andy said:


> Howard:
> No. Paradise! 🌡


Paradise, California?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

New York has some rain for next week but after that pretty much normal temperatures 60-70 degrees.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Next Week temperatures will be in the low to mid to upper 50's to low 60's where it should be for the end of October.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

New York City got about 15-20 inches of snow.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Horribly cold weather this week in Kansas where winters are typically mild, (highs 40's to 60's). Highs this week won't even make it to 20, in a couple of days the low is expected to be -7! It is forecasted that we won't get above freezing until around February 20.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It seems NYC will be getting more snow, it's a never ending story but it's winter so you got to expect it, only 40 days left till Spring begins.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

We now have about 33 more days left till Spring begins.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

7-8" of snow in Austin. It was 9 when I woke up and it is now 22 and has started back down. More snow on Wednesday. It is forecast to get back above freezing on Thursday after a week of sub freezing temperatures. Needless to say Texas homes are not equipped for this, and I have never seen a snow shovel for sale here. What a beautiful mess.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> 7-8" of snow in Austin. It was 9 when I woke up and it is now 22 and has started back down. More snow on Wednesday. It is forecast to get back above freezing on Thursday after a week of sub freezing temperatures. Needless to say Texas homes are not equipped for this, and I have never seen a snow shovel for sale here. What a beautiful mess.


"Beautiful," but potentially dangerous. I remember way back in the early 1970's I was at Lackland AFB, TX on one of perhaps a baker's dozen details to that base over my 'blue suit' days. and it snowed overnight. Just an inch, at most, but it sure closed things down in San Antonio. There were a lot of folks who got an unexpected day off work, but it was rather beautiful! LOL. Stay warm and safe, my friend.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

New York had some rain this morning but next week we will have on and off every other day snow and rain showers.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Here in north central Pennsyltuck, we had about 1/4 to 3/8” of ice, with frozen snow/slush underneath! Tonight, we are to get about 6 to 9” of fresh snow on top of the ice! Next week, we are to be in the low 40’s, melting all of this!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> Here in north central Pennsyltuck, we had about 1/4 to 3/8" of ice, with frozen snow/slush underneath! Tonight, we are to get about 6 to 9" of fresh snow on top of the ice! Next week, we are to be in the low 40's, melting all of this!


Stay warm and safe, my friend!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Stay warm and safe, my friend!


Oh, the heaven you left! Quite frankly, I wouldn't trade where I live for any place in the world! Nice to visit places, but nicer to go home!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

New York has more snow on the way.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> New York has more snow on the way.


you'll get our leftover snow!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> you'll get our leftover snow!


Keep your leftover snow, I'm waiting for Spring to begin and a lot of melting to start.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Keep your leftover snow, I'm waiting for Spring to begin and a lot of melting to start.


I miss the big ole two stage snow blower and the snow plow on my old tractor I had to play with when we lived back in Hoosierville. Those were some great 'big boy' toys! I actually looked forward to big snowfalls! When we sold our Hoosierville home they went with the house.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Austin remains subfreezing with another snow on the way. Power is being spottily restored. We hope it can be sustained.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> I miss the big ole two stage snow blower and the snow plow on my old tractor I had to play with when we lived back in Hoosierville. Those were some great 'big boy' toys! I actually looked forward to big snowfalls! When we sold our Hoosierville home they went with the house.


why did winter seem so long and bad, at age 15 and now at 68, it is tolerable and goes so quickly?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> why did winter seem so long and bad, at age 15 and now at 68, it is tolerable and goes so quickly?


LOL. I think it all boils down to the reality that when we were 15 the adults in our respective worlds thought that snow was meant to be shovelled only by teenagers and all snow removal was accomplished only with shovels...and not necessarily snow shovels, but rather coal shovels or any other tool with a scoop on the business end of it!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> I miss the big ole two stage snow blower and the snow plow on my old tractor I had to play with when we lived back in Hoosierville. Those were some great 'big boy' toys! I actually looked forward to big snowfalls! When we sold our Hoosierville home they went with the house.


Our Family has to use a big old shovel that breaks our back.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> why did winter seem so long and bad, at age 15 and now at 68, it is tolerable and goes so quickly?


Wintertime does seem to go slow until March rolls around and we can look forward to watering our lawns again.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Austin is doing a little better. We have power today but are under a citywide boil water notice. It is up to 31 and headed to forty, no clouds so the sun is thawing the ice in the trees. The roads are largely thawed, too, due to the combination of traffic and sun.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Every forecast of a massive snowstorm on its way, I stock up on Ice Melt, new snow shove, extra long snow scraper for the cars, etc.

Snow isn’t as bad as projected and I’m left with a hardware store array of snow storm accoutrements in the garage, Two blaze orange hunting suits in the house, purchased in case I get stuck in a drift, so I can be located and my snowblower also in the garage, not having been used in several years.

Howard, I’m going to have one of my truck drivers deliver a semi load of these items to you!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Every forecast of a massive snowstorm on its way, I stock up on Ice Melt, new snow shove, extra long snow scraper for the cars, etc.
> 
> Snow isn't as bad as projected and I'm left with a hardware store array of snow storm accoutrements in the garage, Two blaze orange hunting suits in the house, purchased in case I get stuck in a drift, so I can be located and my snowblower also in the garage, not having been used in several years.
> 
> Howard, I'm going to have one of my truck drivers deliver a semi load of these items to you!


A load of what? Ice melt? How about getting someone to help shovel the snow, My parents can't do it and I'm the only one right now in The Family that shovels.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> A load of what? Ice melt? How about getting someone to help shovel the snow, My parents can't do it and I'm the only one right now in The Family that shovels.


Snow shovels, Howard! The old grain style we used six decades ago at my chum's farm!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> "Beautiful," but potentially dangerous. I remember way back in the early 1970's I was at Lackland AFB, TX on one of perhaps a baker's dozen details to that base over my 'blue suit' days. and it snowed overnight. Just an inch, at most, but it sure closed things down in San Antonio. There were a lot of folks who got an unexpected day off work, but it was rather beautiful! LOL. Stay warm and safe, my friend.


I did AF basic training at Amarillo in winter in 1967. While the snow did not pile up, the same two inches flew around in the air from late November till late January. What a miserable place.


----------



## J. Aubrey (Oct 21, 2020)

Having a reasonable stocked supply of bottled water and dry foodstuffs helped here. We did ok. 

What I still don't grasp fully is the disparity between myself and my neighbors. We live only a few hundred feet from one another, and the distribution of power was so very lopsided. I had power at least every hour, on and off, while my elderly neighbor had no power at all for several days. 

This pattern repeated itself among neighbors with certain delivery providers. Someone educate me on the technical aspects of grid management during such a crisis. I'm sure I just need to be brought up to speed.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

J. Aubrey said:


> Having a reasonable stocked supply of bottled water and dry foodstuffs helped here. We did ok.
> 
> What I still don't grasp fully is the disparity between myself and my neighbors. We live only a few hundred feet from one another, and the distribution of power was so very lopsided. I had power at least every hour, on and off, while my elderly neighbor had no power at all for several days.
> 
> This pattern repeated itself among neighbors with certain delivery providers. Someone educate me on the technical aspects of grid management during such a crisis. I'm sure I just need to be brought up to speed.


Key to the success or failure of ERCOT is a largely unregulated patchwork of providers. You typically choose one for cost, mistakenly assuming they are all equally capable. And then there is the grid itself. Yikes. I cannot say I understand it, but it certainly seems fatally flawed.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Snow shovels, Howard! The old grain style we used six decades ago at my chum's farm!


I do use a snow shovel but if the snow is a lot of inches then it gets harder to scoop it up but if it's just a light dusting then I can use a small broom to just brush it away, the problem is when the sun is out it gets easier but at night it turns to a block of frozen ice.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Well,we're back on track. 56 yesterday, low 50's today and tomorrow the high is forecast @ 64.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Today's high for central Florida is 83 degrees.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> Key to the success or failure of ERCOT is a largely unregulated patchwork of providers. You typically choose one for cost, mistakenly assuming they are all equally capable. And then there is the grid itself. Yikes. I cannot say I understand it, but it certainly seems fatally flawed.


Alas, we Boomers have not done very well in taking over responsibility for smooth, successful societal operations from the just passed, Greatest Generation! Put the Greatest Generation back in charge of things and the electrical grid problems in the State of Texas will be resolved and perhaps even the catastrophic ills of our US Congress of certifiable village idiots may begin to be cured! We really need all the help we can get.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Alas, we Boomers have not done very well in taking over responsibility for smooth, successful societal operations from the just passed, Greatest Generation! Put the Greatest Generation back in charge of things and the electrical grid problems in the State of Texas will be resolved and perhaps even the catastrophic ills of our US Congress of certifiable village idiots may begin to be cured! We really need all the help we can get.


ERCOT was formed by that generation. Plenty of blame to go around.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

rain and snow mix.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Just got back from the local wildlife refuge where I was bird watching. 67 today.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

partly sunny with just a chance of a rain or snow shower


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

partly cloudy with a thunderstorm later, I can't believe we're almost into July, Damn Where the year go?


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I think the 100+ F days are over for a while.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, I hope so. I need some '70's so I can treat the algae in my pond.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

56* here in overcast Pennsyltucky!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

64 light rain


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

88 degrees and 87% humidity.....70% chance of rain! :crazy:


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Big T said:


> 56* here in overcast Pennsyltucky!


Missing home, Eagle?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

sunny and nice near 80


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> Missing home, Eagle?


LOL, you are spot-on with your assessment, my friend. Mrs Eagle and I have actually been talking about a move to central Pennsylvania after the grand kids down here have graduated from college. Lock Haven and State College, PA, are being given the closest consideration. We will see what happens!


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, you are spot-on with your assessment, my friend. Mrs Eagle and I have actually been talking about a move to central Pennsylvania after the grand kids down here have graduated from college. Lock Haven and State College, PA, are being given the closest consideration. We will see what happens!


Dear wife and I have three daughter: 40, 38 & 21 (we're all Penn State). Our youngest will be a senior this year, and, to say the least, we're in State College quite often. We had Father's Day at "American Ale House" in Toftrees, and there a beautiful "over 50" development in that neighborhood.

Neither of us will really ever retire, though I can see a move to State College.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

sunny and nice again near 80


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Yesterday New York had a total rainfall of 8 inches of rain and the rest of the week will be hot and humid.


----------

